# STO testen, aber wie?



## charly3456 (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Nach eigehendem Studium des Handbuches, hier Kapitel STO, ist mir folgendes aufgefallen.

Das Handbuch sagt zum STO:

Die STO Funktion muss in regelmäßigen Abständen aktiviert werden.
Die Abstände sollten durch den Hersteller festgelegt werden.
Die Zeitabstände sollten jedoch eine Woche nicht überschreiten.

Wie soll das denn gemacht werden? Sollen dann die Klemmen an einer z.B. Sicherheitszuhaltung gelöst werden?
Oder Trennklemmen in den Sicherheitskreis einbauen?
Hat jemand ein Vorschlag wie das zu machen?

Für Vorschläge bin ich dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
eine Aktivierung erfolgt durch öffnen der Schutztür da die OSSD des Verriegelungsschalters ausgeschaltete werden. Dies wird zur Fehlererkennung benötigt.
Ansonsten wenn da was steht was unklar ist, den Hersteller kontaktieren.


----------



## charly3456 (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Safety,
das wird schwierig. 
Dann müsste über die Türverriegelung die Tür entriegelt werden, wie bei Stillstand der Maschine und dann bei geöffneter(!) Schutztür der Start bestätigt werden!
Dann brauch man auch keine Schutztür, weil sicherlich jemand auf die Idee kommt das als "Normal" zu sehen und ohne Verriegelung zu fahren, spart ja auch etwas Zeit.
Entriegeln und verriegeln der Tür.
Wie sollte das denn Deiner Meinung nach gemacht werden? 
Schlüsselschalter im Schaltschrank, Überwachung das der Schlüssel steckt und dann mit Drehzahlsollwert von 0 Startbefehl geben?
Wäre zumindestens denkbar aber das Ganze wird wohl dann PL0 bekommen.
Nein, ernsthaft mir ist dazu nichts gutes eingefallen und der Hersteller des Reglers hüllt sich auch in Schweigen. 
Aber im Handbuch alles von sich weisen! So sind sie eben die Lieben Zulieferer.
Kann man die nicht zwingen einen Vorschlag zu machen?

Danke für alle Vorschläge!


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich glaube Du verstehst da was ganz Falsch.
Aktivieren = auslösen also die Eingänge an dem Regler wegschalten.  Alles andere wäre mir neu.


----------



## charly3456 (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Safety,
genau richtig, die Eingänge des STOs an dem Regler von 24V auf null Volt legen.
Dazu muss der Regler aber die allgemeine Freigabe und einen Startbefehl erhalten um das STO zu erkennen. 
Das STO wirkt auf die Leistungsendstufe des Reglers und verhindert im allgemeinen das ansteuern der IGBTs auf der untersten Ebene = Motorausgang.
Parallel wird das Ganze auch noch ausgewertet im Regler und entsprechende Fehlermeldungen und Verriegelungen eingeleitet.
Nach einem STO ist der Regler nur durch aus- und wieder einschalten zurückzusetzen. Reset an dem Regler geht definitiv nicht!
Das STO ist eine eigenständige Schaltung auf dem Regler, deshalb nochmals die Frage wie unter "3" schon gestellt, wie machen?

Danke
Klaus


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
also STO ist die Sicherheitsfunktion sicher abgeschaltetes Moment und das was Du da beschreibst ist die Fehler Diagnose des Reglers wenn nur ein Kanal schaltet, musst Du das Wöchentlich überprüfen?
STO wird jedes Mal beim öffnen der Schutztür  aktiviert!
Also was musst Du da genau machen?
Der von Dir gepostet Satz bezieht sich nicht auf die Integrierte Diagnose auf Kanalfehler sondern auf STO und das wird definitiv durch die Wegnahme der Eingangssignale ausgelöst, sonst würde der Regler nicht in einen Sicheren Zustand gehen.
Also was musst Du aktivieren ein Kanalfehler?


----------



## Bär1971 (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Klaus,

ich habe verschiedene Regler verarbeitet. Alle haben eins gemeinsam. Ein zweikanaliges Abschalten der STO-Eingänge führt den Antrieb in eine drehmomentfreie Situation. Bei manchen Reglern kann man noch ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen parametrieren. Alle Regler gehen hier in einen Fehlerzustand welcher nach Wiedergerstellen der Sicherheit zurückgesetzt werden kann (Digitaleingang oder per Bus). Lediglich ein einkanaliges Abschalten oder zeitlich zu weit verzögertes Abschalten der beiden Kanäle verursacht einen Systemfehler in den Reglern. Da hier nachweislich die Anschaltung der STO-Eingänge nicht korrekt angesteuert werden ist dieser Fehler nur durch Aus- und Wiedereinschalten zu löschen. Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Bär1971 (14 Oktober 2012)

noch was, ein zyklisches Prüfen wird nur für die normale Abschaltung durch zweikanaliges Abschalten der STO-Eingänge vorgeschrieben. In deinem Fall einfach die Türe öffnen. Bei manchen Reglern muss man die Zykluszeit bevor der Regler in Störung geht wegen Nichtprüfen parametrieren. Bei anderen Reglern gibt es die interne Überwachung nicht. Hast du eine Anlage mit täglichem Eingriff ist doch alles schon ok...


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Bär1971,
generell kann man leider nichts sagen, es gibt durchaus auch Regler die bestimmte Prüfzyklen vorschreiben, dies muss aber aus der BA entnommen werden. Meist ist dies bei PLe gefordert.

Aber in dem vorliegenden Fall ist nach dem lesen der BA nichts zu finden, den von dem Ersteller übersetzten Satz ist nichts hinzuzufügen es geht hier um das Auslösen von STO.


----------



## Znarf (15 Oktober 2012)

Hallo.
Wie soll die Anlage reagieren, wenn man die Tür öffnet und STO nicht funktioniert?
Dann habe ich eine offene Schutztür und den Regler unter Last.
Müßte man nicht bei verriegelter Schutztür prüfen können?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## charly3456 (15 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen...
Vielleicht stehe ich ja auf dem Schlauch.

Das Handbuch sagt zum STO:

Die STO Funktion muss in regelmäßigen Abständen aktiviert werden.
Die Abstände sollten durch den Hersteller festgelegt werden.
Die Zeitabstände sollten jedoch eine Woche nicht überschreiten.

Wenn  ich mir diesen Passus anschaue dann bedeutet der für mich STO muss  aktiviert werden und das geht nur, wenn der Regler (sprich Motor dreht  oder kann drehen je nach Sollwert)
einen gültigen Startbefehl hat.  Ergo auch der Fehler auslöst. Öffnen der Kontakte ohne Aktivierung des  STOs, also nur mal die Klemmen öffnen ohne Start ist sicherlich damit  nicht gemeint.
Es geht um die Überprüfung das der Motor bei öffnen zumindest einer der STO-Klemmen, sicher kein Moment mehr produziert.
Wie soll das überprüft werden, wenn der Regler anhand der Freigaben nicht drehen soll?
Wenn der Regler keinen gültigen Startbefehl hat ist die STO-Funktion inaktiv und wird deswegen auch keinen Fehler liefern.
Sonst müsste bei jedem öffnen der STO-Kontakte eine Fehlermeldung kommen. Was ja definitiv nicht der Fall ist.
Das Rückmeldesignal das als Meldung den Zustand des STO-Kanals ausgibt kann nicht als sicherheitsrelevantes Signal verwendet werden.
Interpretiere ich die Norm zum testen falsch?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Znarf (15 Oktober 2012)

Hallo
Ich würde einen Taster "Schutztür anfordern" installieren.
Nach betätigen dieses Tasters wird der Regler unter Last mit Sollwert Null gesetzt und dann STO über ein Relais aktiviert.
Die Rückmeldung (auf Plausibilität geprüft) ob STO aktiv ist würde ich dann nutzen um, die Schutztürverriegelung freizugeben. 


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
wie kommst Du von diesem Satz auf Deine Schlussfolgerung
Die SF STO ist immer aktiv und bewirkt immer ein sicher abgeschaltetes Moment 
Alles andere wäre mir völlig neu.

Wenn sowas vorgeschrieben wäre dann muss das auch beschrieben sein also was sagt der
Hersteller?


----------



## Znarf (15 Oktober 2012)

@safety
Beziehst du dich jetzt auf mich, oder auf Antwort#11?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## charly3456 (15 Oktober 2012)

#13

Hallo Safety.

Zitat von mir:

Wenn der Regler keinen gültigen Startbefehl hat ist die STO-Funktion inaktiv und wird deswegen auch keinen Fehler liefern.
Sonst müsste bei jedem öffnen der STO-Kontakte eine Fehlermeldung kommen. Was ja definitiv nicht der Fall ist.

Kann man missverstehen. Du hast natürlich Recht das die interne Schaltung, also die SF weiterhin aktiv ist.

Aber:

 1. Bei geöffneten STO Eingängen ohne gültigen Startbefehl wird es keinen STO-Fehler geben.
2. Ohne gültigen Startbefehl wird es in der Regel kein Moment an der Motorwelle geben und damit wäre der STO Test nicht möglich.

Also muss ein gültiger Startbefehl anliegen um das STO, auf Funktion, auch unter "normalen" Bedingungen zu testen.

Ich habe auch jetzt extra nochmal bei Siemens angerufen, dort hat man mir auch nochmals bestätigt das die Funktion unter realen Bedingungen getestet werden muss.
Sonst kann keine Aussage über das Funktionieren getroffen werden!
Test mindestens einmal bei der Inbetriebnahme und dann in festzulegenden Intervallen, längstens jedoch ein Jahr.  *Stimmt so nicht! Siehe Nachtrag!*
Der Test sollte dann auf jeden Fall auch dokumentiert sein!

Gruß
Klaus

Nachtrag:

Von Siemens Koblenz.
Bei den S120 gibt es eine Zwangsdynamisierung der STO Eingänge hierzu ist es ausreichend das diese Eingänge innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit, hier acht Stunden, geöffnet und wieder geschlossen wurden.
Macht bei mir die Schutztür.
Der Test muss nur bei der Inbetriebnahme einmalig ausgeführt werden. Dann nicht mehr!


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher, bei der Antwort von „S“ geht um die Grundsätzlichen Anforderungen der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bzw. EN 62061 und erst mal mit dem Gerät nichts zu tun.
Bestimmte Tests gehören zur Verifikation und Validierung.
Die Fa. „P“ muss Dir sagen was bei diesem Reglertyp zu machen ist, nicht „S“ den die kennen dieses Bauteil und die Hintergründe der Zertifizierung nicht!
Also der von Dir genannte Satz, sagt nichts über eine Spezielle Prüfung aus sonder fordert lediglich eine Aktivierung also Auslösung. Also ein öffnen der Schutztür führt immer zur Aktivierung.
@Znarf: Nein habe nicht Dich gemeint.

PS. Kommst Du aus Koblenz?


----------



## Bär1971 (15 Oktober 2012)

ist doch ganz einfach... einmal die Türe öffnen und feststellen das der Regler reagiert hat. Es geht nur drum das der Regler sich intern überprüfen kann. Ist etwas defekt wirst du ihn nicht mehr einschalten können. Genau darum geht es. Nicht alles ist immer komplizierter als es geschrieben ist ;-)


----------



## safety_engineer (7 August 2019)

wie soll ein fehler bei der verdrahtung des reglers (STO) ausgeschlossen werden?

durch ein Prüfszenario oder kann der Regler intern feststellen ob er korrekt angeschlossen wurde?


----------



## Plan_B (7 August 2019)

Der Verdrahtungstest kann sicher nicht vom Regler erfolgen. Die Verdrahtung wird einmalig bei der Inbetriebnahme geprüft und dokumentiert.
Absichtliche oder versehentliche Fehler würden aberr bei einem Funktionstest aufgedeckt (kreativer Schichthandwerker?).

Anschließend wird regelmäßig ein Funktiionstest durchgeführt. Der beschränkt sich abeer in einer realen Anlage nmA. auf die Reaktion des Reglers und die Kontrolle auf Motorstop.
Zeigt der Regler "STO aktiv" ist normalerweise alles gut. Hast Du einen Feedbackkanal am Regler muss der natürlich auch anzeigen*. Der Motorstop ist bei mir zum Beispiel kein sicheres Indiz, weil ich über die Anforderung einer SIFU aucch immer eventuell bestehende normale Steuerungsfreigaben lösche. Bedeutet: Die Reglerfreigabe verschhwindet im Falle von STO bei mir gleichzeitig. AAn einer korrekt funzenden Anlage stoppt mein Motor also trotzdem und es ist direkt nicht erkennbar warum.
Ein anderes Verhalten habe ich naturgemäß zum Beispiel bei SS-->STO.

Hat der Regler die Möglichkeit über einen Relaiskanal oder Digout den STO anzuzeigen schleife ich das immer in den Feedbackkanal der SIFU zum Sicherheitsrelais ein. Zeigt der Regler nicht STO aktiviert an schlägt die nächste Aktivierung des Sicherheitsrelais fehl (SIFU-Reset). U.a. geht es bei dder Testung selten aktivierter SIFU's genau darum. So würde bei der Testung ein schlafender Fehler aufgedeckt, weil die Anlage sich nach dem Test nicht mehr entsperren lässt.


----------

